# Detailing Truck Question



## Jim (Aug 8, 2013)

How do you clean up the plastic piece that goes down the length of the truck side doors. My truck is red, but the bumper on the side is starting to fade and I want to clean it up. Is there something to clean and get it shiny and newer again?


----------



## 2sac (Aug 8, 2013)

https://www.mothers.com/02_products/06108.html?utm_source=bingads&utm_medium=search&utm_content=Back-to-Black&utm_campaign=new-products


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 8, 2013)

Use Armor All or something in the same lines. Should shine it up nicely.


----------



## mikejames (Aug 8, 2013)

Is it painted?


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325264#p325264 said:


> mikejames » 08 Aug 2013 11:35 am[/url]"]Is it painted?



Good Question. I am not sure. I will check tonight.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 8, 2013)

if its just plastic i use this stuff called "quick details" it is freaking awesome on unpainted plastic!


----------



## nick4203 (Aug 8, 2013)

"TURTLE WAX" ICE works hecka good on plastics renews them like night and day


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 8, 2013)

Jim. That plastic pannel is painted. It is held on by double sided tape and when removed its very flexable like rubber. Idk if they fade so quick because of the flex agents in the paint or just because there is no clear coat.

Buff it with a cleaner wax


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 18, 2013)

Honestly, most vinyl is color infused rather than painted. I use Meguiar's Mirror Glaze Vinyl&Rubber Cleaner, then Meguiar's Vinyl & Plastic Coating or Meguiar's Supreme Shine Protectant.


----------

